# 11 cell day 3 embryo? Abnormal or likely to stick?



## poshandbecks (Jul 7, 2011)

Need some encouragement. Anybody had 11 cell embryo on day 3? Just had two transferred, one 8 cell one 11 cell. Is 11 cells abnormal? Developing too quick surely cant be good, can it? I cant find anything on here about 11 cell embies. Both graded good-top quality.


----------



## poshandbecks (Jul 7, 2011)

Still no replies..has anybody had this?


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

the clinics only freeze embryos that have a reasonable chance of sticking hun. i have 4 frozen to come out next week, all day 3 and they are 8 9 11 and 16 cells. the more cells the better the embryo. generally a day 3 embryo has 8 cells so 11 is great!!!!

good luckx


----------

